# Vicious attack on corrections officer on Methadone Mile caught on camera



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

BOSTON —

A corrections officer was assaulted Thursday in Boston as he was arriving at work.

The officer, who works at the Suffolk County House of Correction and was not in uniform yet, was in his parked car on Atkinson Street when a person reached through the window and struck him, officials said.

Once outside his vehicle, the victim is seen surrounded by a number of people and attacked.

The attack, in the area known as “Methadone Mile,” was caught on camera.

“I’ve never seen a pack of animals jump somebody like that this is something that I never though I see anything like that,” said the officer’s father, who only asked to be identified as Victor.

Boston police said one person was arrested and a metal pipe was used in the attack.

The reason for the assault remains under investigation, however, officials said the motive is suspected to be attempted robbery.

“This area has become a haven for crime, clearly without recourse and is based off neglect from this city,” said Correction Officers Union Local 419’s Jonathan Corey.

Corey said this is not the first time one of their officers has had a run-in just outside their office.

“The Local is outraged that the mecca of crime within the city of Boston has been brought to our front door with disregard for anyone else’s safety,” Corey said.

“I never ever in my life figured that my son would be in the middle of all those people down there,” Victor said.

The officer, who was not identified, has been treated for his injuries and released.

"I have spoken personally with Sheriff Tompkins and Commissioner Gross to express my commitment to holding the individuals who engaged in the attack accountable for their actions," Suffolk County District Attorney Rachael Rollins said.


----------

